# I wonder if you could tell me please what facilities w



## alicer (Dec 11, 2002)

hello peter

Our thoughts are with you over the next few weeks.

I wonder if you could tel me please what embryology techniques should an over 35 be looking for when deciding on a clinic over and above IVF/ICSI etc? As mentioned previously, my clinic doesn't offer assisted hatching which presumably would be beneficial to me as I'm over 35 (and if they did find hard outer shells I'm not sure how they'd get round this)or PGD (thou' I was told that this would be more beneficial if I was over 40?). Also, what is antelupy antebodies please and do all clinics offer this test if you are over 35? and finally does any clinic in Britain specialise in the over 35s?

Many thanks - You deserve a medal for this sight - it's far more informative than my clinic.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Alice,

Thanks for your good wishes.

In general it is best to go for a clinic which is capable of offering all of the current treatments and variations. There are many such clinics and you should be able to find one close to your home.

Don't worry about PGD unless you know that you are carrying a genetic disease.

35 is by no means old in IVF terms and any well established clinic will be able to cater for your needs.

I am not sure what your antibody question refers to. It could be aneuploidy screening and if it is I would not worry about that at this stage. If it is antibody screening of sperm then all clinics are capable of doing this.

Hope this helps!

Peter



alicer said:


> hello peter
> 
> Our thoughts are with you over the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------

